# possible issue with new cm40?



## cpaustin (Sep 17, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance (if that's the case). I'm a long time glock and sig owner who bought a CM40 from someone on gunbroker. Here's my issue, when I rack the slide (unloaded of course) and pull the tigger..it doesn't fire/click. My first thought was maybe these guns have a mag disconnect so I inserted an unloaded mag and repeated the process. (slide did lock back with mag inserted as expect). Still nothing. Trigger pulls to the rear of the trigger guard and never "clicks"

Is this normal for a Kahr? do they need ammo loaded to fire? Makes no sense to me but this is my first kahr


----------



## cpaustin (Sep 17, 2012)

more info. I'm sure there's an issue. The slide will not come off the frame (probably due to being unable to dry fire it).


----------



## oldNJshooter (Feb 10, 2014)

No mag disconnect. I would suggest that you contact the seller with your concerns.
Did it come with a manual? If so, read up about your pistol and disassembly procedures.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

No this is not good. Your gun is failing to go into full battery. And if you can't remove the slide, assuming you're doing this correctly, there is definitely a problem.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll guess trigger bar or cocking cam spring. I assume you can't field strip because (I believe) the trigger must be pressed to do so, and as SouthernBoy said above, it's acting like its out of battery and the disconnector isn't allowing the trigger to release the striker.

That's just a real WAG, hope you follow up and post the fix when you figure it out.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

You should have field stripped it before you bought it.

Now you've been had.

Take it to a gunsmith and see what he says.

It is probably reassembled wrong, and jammed. Hopefully the smitty can fix it for you.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Check out the Kahr Talk forum, I thought that I saw sumthing bout that there. Call Kahr customer service, see what they say.

Best of luck!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ooooo...man, that really sucks. I feel for you on this. Personally, I would send it to Kahr to have them fix it, that is unless you have a good gunsmith on hand.


----------

